# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Lami panel, how to cut ?

## johnnyroberts

Does anyone know the best way to cut a strip off a sheet of lami panel or it may be called laminex, it's for a shower cubicle, it is double sided and about 3 to 4mm thick. Thanks

----------

